
The women fighting back after acid attacks - chestnut-tree
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/resources/idt-4799f705-bc19-4b9f-8391-1f955f800d2a
======
chroma
> In the UK, attacks appear to be on the rise. Five hundred people have been
> injured or threatened with acid since 2012.

Talk about burying the lede! That sentence is 80% of the way through the
article! I was curious how much of an increase that was, and other articles
put it at a doubling over the past decade.[1] That's crazy.

1\. [http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2015/sep/30/acid-
attack-h...](http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2015/sep/30/acid-attack-
hospital-admissions-have-almost-doubled-in-last-10-years)

